# The Kolomoki Archaeological Society Inc.



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

Visit the website for the lastest show information. Next show to be held at Donalsonville Georgia August 19, 2006.
Tables must be reserved. Attend to see some great artifacts.
New memberships will receive a free R.P. Bullens 1975 revised edition, Florida point type book, a rare book, for as long as they last. A copy of this book will cost you 25.00 or more, if you can find one on the internet.

http://www.geocities.com/kolomoki_society


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

Florida Thonotosassa Points, Middle Archaic Period.


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

*Kolomoki Society*

Two large Levy points found in the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## jeclif (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Son for the information.


----------



## LJay (Jul 23, 2006)

Son, are you going to be there???


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be there, displaying artifacts I've collected for over 50 years.. 
Another collector from Polk Co. Fl. plans to attend, he has a fine, large Florida collection.
A few local Georgia folks have already signed up, displaying for their first time. So there's going to be plenty to see. Lots of knowledge will be attending this show, A real plus for those just getting started.
The purpose of this get together is to provide a facility for collectors to share, display and learn. Also to give the public a favorable view of the hobby of collecting Prehistoric Indian artifacts.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 24, 2006)

How much are memberships?
Sue


----------



## Son (Jul 24, 2006)

*Kolomoki*

PM sent


----------



## Son (Jul 25, 2006)

*The Kolomoki Society Inc. (A non-profit Society)*

For those interested, here's some info about the oldest Society of American Indian artifact collectors in the Southeast. 

The Kolomoki Society was established in 1962. Organized in Early County, Georgia,  the Society first met at individual's homes. As the crowd grew, the meeting was moved to Kolomoki Mounds State Park. The Society quickly grew into a South Georgia, South Alabama and Florida society and expanded from one show to several per year hosted by members in each of the tri-states.  

OUR PURPOSE 

As a non-profit society with no paid officers or members we strive to accomplish the following: 
To promote friendship and trust among collectors of artifacts produced by prehistoric North American people. 

To preserve our right to collect, educate and learn from those artifacts. 

To provide meetings for our members, focused on the display and ethical collector activities for authentic prehistoric artifacts. 

To offer an avenue for a better understanding of our avocation to professionals, collectors and interested public. 


Let me also add, our membership dues etc. are collected only to cover cost of operating the Society, donating to other non-profit groups and when possible, to give something back to the membership such as free books, free tables and meeting facilities.
Thanks for reading

Son


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 25, 2006)

Son

Looks like a very interesting meet and society. I might have to stop by and see you at the Donalsonville show on the way to the lease.

I have been over to Letchworth Mounds outside of Tallahassee. Pretty weird to see a 40' or so mound surrounded by flat land along with the 3 or 4 other small mounds.

Where did they get the dirt from because I do not recall seeing any pits near by. Never been to Kolomoki but I imagine it is about the same as well.

Good luck with the society and meet this year.

Scott


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 25, 2006)

Son, on the picture after the Thothon's, what differenciates the top Levy from a Pickwick?  Do they come from similar layers and how would you relate the points to each other?


----------



## Son (Jul 25, 2006)

*The Kolomoki Society Inc. (A non-profit Society)*

Question about the two Levy points. Levy Points can be barbed or shouldered. Key to identifying features are: Tapering stem, barb or shoulder connects to the stem with a slight concave curve. A subtype of the Florida Archaic Stemmed form, levy points are found in middle archaic sites dating to around 3400 BC.  The two Levy points displayed were found in Middle Archaic sites, Hillsborough and Pasco Counties Fl. No Pickwicks in that area.

About the mounds: Usually a shallow pit  or curving moat feature can be found in the immediate area. Sometimes hidden by brush or inundated by modern machinery such as those used for farming. Just imagine hauling all that dirt to the mound in baskets. 
Here's a picture of the type pottery that can be found in Florida. 200-800 AD, Cades pond culture. All put together from shards found in Pasco Co. Fl.
Yep, I was young once...lol


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 26, 2006)

Any relationship between Pickwick and Levy?  Made the same time frame, just different area or culture?


----------



## Son (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pickwick, Levy?*

I've never found Pickwicks and Levy points in the same site. R.P. Bullen didn't recognize Pickwick points in Florida. A form similar to the pickwick shape, found in N. Fl. rivers are often called pickwick by some collectors. But I don't know of any pertinent data from an excavated site to confirm the type in Florida. Hypothetical, but could be an overlap of two cultures in  extreme North Florida.
In my view there's so many point type books available today that confuse typology. I find collectors typing their collections according to their book of choice. As time passes, many publishings become "out of print", difficult to acquire and for many new collectors, never heard of. This gives opportunity for new publishings to create a following, no matter the content.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 27, 2006)

I've got a couple shaped like Pickwicks from right on the Alabama line.  Good info.


----------



## Son (Jul 28, 2006)

*Free book with membership*

Rare Florida point type book, FREE to new members.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey, folks, got my membership card and my free book as a new member today. Gotta be one of the best $15 investments I've made in a long time, not to mention helping a good-non-profit group that has the right intentions! Thanks, Mr. Son, and the KAS!
Sue


----------



## Son (Jul 30, 2006)

*The Kolomoki Society Inc. (A non-profit Society)*

Thank you Sue. Without folks like you, we wouldn't be.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Son (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the lift, need to stay on top so folks don't forget.


----------



## Son (Aug 5, 2006)

Next show, Aug 19, 2006. 
To join make a check out to The Kolomoki Society Inc and mail it to PO Box 4674 Donalsonville, Ga 39845.
If you desire to display at this show tables must be reserved as they are limited. Admission and a free table to all members while they last. New memberships get a free Florida point type book.
Contact fla@alltel.net for tables and/or information.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 6, 2006)

nice points


----------



## Son (Aug 6, 2006)

*The show Aug 19th*

There will be about 15 tables of Florida chert and coral points displayed at this meeting. the picture above is three Coral Pasco type points from the middle archaic cultural period.
many Georgia collections will be well represented also.
We already have about 23 displaying tables reserved.
A modern flint knapper will be on board to show and explain how stone points are made.
The Kolomoki Society Inc is the oldest arrowhead collecting society in the Southeast, Est in 1962.


----------



## Son (Aug 6, 2006)

*Kolomoki Society*

The board of directors are considering an awards program for our meetings. The Society did this many years ago, but for some reason stopped. If the idea passes, we will be awarding plaques for best display, and most Educational.


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 9, 2006)

Free Bump....

Is there a admission fee for the show. Not that it matters to me but I am going to try and make it. Might bring my 2 girls in the morning then take them to the lease in the afternoon.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

No admission fee for this show. 
Our membership has grown enough to support our current activities. Membership runs from Jan 1 to Dec 31 each year. Members get one display table free, long as they last. The day of the show, tables not reserved will be given first come. Memberships are 15.00 per person. While they last, a free Florida point type book will be given to each new member. A copy of this book sells for over 25.00 ea these days. Our Society believes in supporting other non-profit organizations and giving something back to the members. http://www.geocities.com/kolomoki_society


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*At a Kolomoki show*

just a few pictures to show what type stuff can be seen at our shows. I've picked a few from my collection to show ya.

bannerstone made of red claystone, personal find from Baker Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*at the shows*

Adena Gorget identified by the type drilling. It's made of banded slate and is from Ohio. I purchased this piece from the finder many years ago. I used to travel several states in search of artifacts.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*another picture*

I remember the day this point was found. couple other collectors said there wouldn't be any artifacts in that swamp. Glad I looked. It's made of local Hillsborough Co. Fl. chert and takes on a great colorful patina from the soil it was in. The type is Newnan, Middle Archaic 3400 BC


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*Early Archaic Point*

Bolen expanded notch, 7300 BC or there a bouts. What a day it was when I found this thing. found several others including the best coral Newnan ever. This point is made of raw chert. (later Indians discovered how to heat alter their material giving it more color and made it easier to work)


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*something different*

Pottery effigys, personal finds from pottery shard bearing sites. Woodland and/or Mississippian. These clay effigys were once attached to pottery vessels.
I call 'em, the Woodduck, Passenger Pigeon and Bullfrog


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*One more*

We could do this all night....

Here's two Tallahassee Dalton points. Named by RP Bullen in his guide to Florida Projectile Points, 1968, 75-78

Both are made from raw coastal plains chert. These points date to about 8 K BC and have ground basal edges, Ground basal edges are also common on Paleo and other Early Archaic types.


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*Next Kolomoki Show*

Don't forget the show is the 19th, Donalsonville, Ga at the American Legion Hall on highway 39 south. Look for the helicopter.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that Newnan the one that was so good, I tried to save the picture to my computer and couldn't?  Best point I've ever seen.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

Tell me which one you like Bow and I can email ya a picture of it.
Here's a few Florida points made of what we collectors call "Baybottom chert", center of distribution for this material is Tampa Bay area.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

could this be the Newnan you're talking about


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, not as good as the other one.  It's one you haven't shown before.  If I remember right, it was translucent.  And I'll argue til the day I die I've got one made out of Bay Bottom.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

The four inch Newnan above is translucent. Put a light behind it and it lights up like a pink lantern.

Maybe this is the Newnan point you're referring to. It's also translucent coral and one of the most perfect points in my collection.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, it's thinner than that one.  But I would give you 3 Duvals and a broke Taylor for that one. The one I'm talking about you were holding up to the sky or light.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

Looked thru my picture files, don't see the one like you describe.
so you'll have to look at this large Savannah River point from Jefferson Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

OK, believe i remember the one you're talking about. Didn't save that picture and have locked that frame up, and it's near the bottom. so lets look at some Georgia Abbeys.

Just received word, there will be several large Central Fl. Gulf Coast collections displayed at the show. Two more fellows just called from up near Cordelle Ga. They reserved a table too. We're filling up, Saturday will be here before we know it.


----------



## Son (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a good example of a Six Mile Creek point, Georgia form. Found it laying in a local field after the peanuts were picked up. The stem is off center because one side has been resharpened more than the other.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 15, 2006)

If you think those Abbey's will make up for that point, you are crazy.  It's Museum Quality Newnan or nothing!  Don't Abbey or Duval me.  And if that point is in a case with any other point, you are still crazy.


----------



## Son (Aug 15, 2006)

How about this big blue Florida Savannah River point


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 16, 2006)

Blue is nice!


----------



## Son (Aug 16, 2006)

The color is common for points found in spring fed waters in Florida. That Savannah River was found many years ago by Rita Kutis. I've been harboring it for a long time.

How about a clear as glass coral with a little yellow tint Marion from Central Florida..?


----------



## Son (Aug 16, 2006)

Lavender and white Hardee Beveled point from Hillsborough Co. Fl. Very unusual color for any type.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a point that you've never shown before.  It's SPECIAL.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 17, 2006)

Amazingly beautiful points! It impresses me to no end that people could make these points with such precision.

Thanks, I sure have enjoyed admiring them.


----------



## Son (Aug 17, 2006)

To be honest, I'm amazed how good some prehistoric knappers were, considering they used stone and bone to work with.
Modern knappers use copper billets and all sorts of tricks such as saws to slab out their blanks.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 19, 2006)

How did the show go today?
Sue


----------



## Son (Aug 21, 2006)

We had a big time Sue, wish you could have joined us.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 5, 2006)

A feller could get interested in this kinda stuff real fast. Being with Nic this past weekend has perked my interest level in this sorta stuff. Hats off to all you knowledgeable collectors...


----------

